# Shinemate EP 803



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All

I've just ordered the EP803 from A1 Detailing and waiting on stock for delivery, my question is the speed range 700-2500 RPM and from watching Forensic detailing he says he rarely goes above 1000 RPM on a full size rotary (I think).

However when I watched his review on the Flex PE 8.4 80 it seems that because you are working with smaller pads and the abrasives arne't travelling as far then higher speeds are required which seems to be backed up by the speed range of the Flex 1300-3900 RPM.

So with the above in mind what speed should the Shinemate be operated at for a rotary novice with safety?

I'll be trying to improve a scratch on my S80's bonnet and its on the curve of the bonnet if you know S80's.

Available polishes Megs 105/205, Scholl S20 and Sonax perfect finish.

Any advise greatly appreciated.

Cheers Bruce


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've used my Ep803 on speed 2/3 and had good results, this was using Megs 205 on a 3M blue pad . Great little polisher .


Mark


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It may very well be dependant on pass/paint surface so a test spot on every surface. Used my 1" pads so slowed the speed down. Good on tighter curves and those smaller sections.

John Tht.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Citromark said:


> I've used my Ep803 on speed 2/3 and had good results, this was using Megs 205 on a 3M blue pad . Great little polisher .
> 
> Mark


So this would be 1000-1500 RPM with 205, just wondering if that sort of speed would be ok with the 105 as its quite a scratch i'll be attempting to reduce, don't think there's a chance of totally removing it.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've only used the M205 with the 3M blue pad which is very soft , I haven't tried it with anything more aggressive yet . I'd give a perfect finish a try with a soft pad then step it up if you don't get much success. The 803 is a very nice machine to handle after a full-size rotary . 

Mark


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Citromark said:


> I've only used the M205 with the 3M blue pad which is very soft , I haven't tried it with anything more aggressive yet . I'd give a perfect finish a try with a soft pad then step it up if you don't get much success. The 803 is a very nice machine to handle after a full-size rotary .
> 
> Mark


Sounds like a plan as its only a small in length scratch should't take more than an hour even if I tried the full range of pads.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm sure you'll get good results , is it the full polisher and pad kit your getting ? Id like to get a bit of time with my Ep803 but it's not the best time of year so I'll have to wait until springtime .

Mark


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Citromark said:


> I'm sure you'll get good results , is it the full polisher and pad kit your getting ? Id like to get a bit of time with my Ep803 but it's not the best time of year so I'll have to wait until springtime .
> 
> Mark


Yes its the full kit from A1 detailing £121 after the DW discount, wasn't aware they sold just the polisher though.

Did look at the Flex equivalent but by the time you add backing plates, pads extension bars etc it gets expensive, I stopped pricing it up after I'd doubled the price of the shinemate.

It's just a rotary i've got to get used to, only used a DA and the Vertool forced drive so far.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I did look at the Flex myself but like you it was a bit much when extras were added on , and just for occasional use a bit of a luxury .

Mark


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Arrived this morning and seems like a very nice piece of kit with all the pads etc, only got an 80mm extension though, thought they came out with a 40mm extension as well now.

I've emailed A1Detailing and enquired, still looking forward to trying it out in the morning though


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Tried the 803 out Saturday on my quite prominent scratch with sonax perfect finish, 2" pads, orange polishing 1st and them the blue medium cut pad and the scratch is now reduced to what can be described as two minor stone chips one each at either end of the defunct scratch and now basically un-noticable unless you really look for it.

Very pleased with the 803, especially the weight and now looking at the 801, both affordable and for an occasional user about right I'd say.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

The Ep801 is a nice machine too and not that much heavier than the 803 , a great pairing if ever there was one .

Mark


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Definitely a great little machine, surprised how much I use it, really is a machine you won't be without. I rarely go over speed 3 when using it.


----------

